# North Channel - Georgian Bay



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got back from 3.5 days of fishing the beautiful North Channel near the Bad River Delta. This is my 18th year fishing this part of the Georgian Bay. For those of you that have never fished this area before, it is probably the most remote and pristine area within 5 hours of the Canadian/US Border. 

The ride down river is worth the price of admission and is not for the faint of heart. Several rapids and a small falls (the locals refer to the falls as "the jump" because they jump their boats up or down the falls when running the river) keeps everyone's heart pounding and really sets the tone for the entire trip.

The weather was tremendous with bright bluebird skies and temps in the mid 70's to mid 80's. The fishing was good as well with lots of walleye and smallmouth caught everyday. No giants this trip but many walleye and bass were in the 4 and 5 pound range. The walleye were mostly caught in the river within site of the bay. All the smallies came off rock islands or shoals in the bay itself. Additionally, several nice musky and northerns were hooked, some landed, some not. We had 8 people in 4 boats. Here are a few pictures we had time to take between all the action.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like a blast! Way to go Joe, did you see and ducks waiting on us?


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

A little early for the ducks, but there were plenty of resident mallards and blacks. Were planning a duck hunt for mid to late October.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's a couple more pic's:


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WTG RodMan--I have been going up to the north channel since the early 70's and I have yet to have a bad experience (but have had a few bad days fishing--it still gets tough at times there too). I agree it is one of the most enjoyable areas in the world to visit. Great job on the smallies...you have some nice pics of real quality fish...I am heading up that way in September...man I can't wait!!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I was just up there earlier this month. I agree, one of the last great places on the planet! I enjoy every minute I am there. 

Also heading up there in September too!!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

DarbyMan said:


> I was just up there earlier this month. I agree, one of the last great places on the planet! I enjoy every minute I am there.
> 
> Also heading up there in September too!!


That's cool...when & where are you heading? I go out of a little town called Killarney, which is about 6 hours north of Toronto, and run the boat to our cabin from there. Will be there Sept 8th-15th.

That is about an hour north of the Bad River area the way a crow flies.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I go to Algoma Mills. About 2 hrs east of Sault Ste. Marie, Mich. Just about dead center of the North Channel. I fish the mouths of several creeks and rivers. Hopefully they will be full of salmon! If you know where Turnbull island is, just go straight N. and you'll land on our beach. 

Labor Day weekend.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Real nice Joe. Sounds like a gorgeous part of the world, and looks like the fish are just as sweet.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Rodman - How long did it take you to get to North Channel?

Thanks!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

From my home in the northern panhandle of WV about 9 hours with just quick stops for gas, food, and bathrooms.

Brandon: I thought of you several times during the trip. As much as you like smallies - you'd love this!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

RodMan - Was it your first time there? My neighbor goes up there all the time, and told me it was to late in the year to get onto the fish up there, so we went to St. Clair in July and didnt do that good. We still want to get up there and do some SM, walleye, and pike fishing.

Where did you stay, and do they have a website?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been fishing this area since 1989. This is the 18th year and probably my 36th trip to this area. It is true that the fishing in the river is slow this time of year but the fishing in the bay is very good and will only get better as the summer progresses. August is a great time for smallmouths and walleye. September and October are great musky and pike months. I stayed at a private cottage owned by a local guide (Leon Dube) located at the mouth of the Bad River (Lower Pickerel/French), where it empties into the Georgian Bay.

I would recommend that you contact the Hartley Bay Marina for information on accomadations and guides for this part of the Georgian Bay. I don't recommend the river this time of year - you want to be near or on the bay! 

http://www.frenchriverresorts.com/hartleybaymarina.shtml


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Your signature says it all Rodman  

Beautiful country up that way and being there is half the enjoyment. Sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info!


----------

